# [x11/xmascot] Option -biffcmd appears to be broken.



## fonz (Dec 8, 2013)

FreeBSD 9.1-RELEASE-p6/amd64, x11/xmascot 2.6a (rev. 3). Whenever I try to use the -biffcmd option, no matter what I set it to (I even tried `xmascot -biffcmd /bin/ls`, just to check), whenever mail is being checked it just says
	
	



```
wait: No child processes
```
The port has no maintainer and the authors appear to be Japanese folks who don't understand a whole lot of English.

Any suggestions, anyone?


----------

